# Snails and Metronidazole.



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey
I have zebra nerites, MTS and pond snails which I like very much in my heavily planted 35 gal tank. The problem is that there is some kinda leech type external parasite on a few of my guppies and I want to nuke the tank with metronidazole. Is it safe for snails or should I move them? And if I do what's the guarantee that the leeches wont come back?


----------

